

My bf got me to code - fersho311
http://fongchin.com/bf-got-me-to-code/

======
FrancescoRizzi
"Then I got hooked. I like the feeling of being able to control everything in
a browser"

I liked this. Remove the "in a browser" clause, and I think you found the core
of every passionate developer. There's also those that enjoy sharing with, or
enabling others, but I suspect this one covers 99.99999% of all code writers
out there.

~~~
celer
My motivation comes from a very different angle, though I don't know how
shared it is. What I love about programming is the feeling of having to
control everything. Computers don't forgive, they forget when you least want
them to, and fuzziness is impossible. Writing code helps me clarify my own
thoughts and ensure that I really know what I am saying. The mental state of a
good hacking session is better than meditation for me, and saving time and the
joy of creation are nice side benefits. Am I misunderstanding you? Are you
using decimal places to indicate forceful intent rather than logical
prediction?

~~~
fersho311
Hmmm I think meditation is awesome because it clears my mind. I like coding
just for the pure satisfaction of being able to solve problems elegantly and
feeling confident about it. Part of it is control, but mostly for me it's
about the certainty.

------
steventruong
Years ago, probably around 2006 or 2007, my gf learned how to design and slice
in HTML and CSS too. Its a good starting point although the real challenge
will be actually picking up a real programming language thereafter. Best of
luck.

------
janineyoong
this is so cute!! congratulations. Song is a great teacher.

------
erikb
lol. with this kind of title you will be spammed for sure. good luck, but own
fault.

~~~
fersho311
enlighten me... what kind of spam?

~~~
erikb
there are a lot of lonely guys out there.

